# Tag Apple TV 2G



## AlexZen (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour les possesseurs de la nouvelle Apple TV, comment se comporte le parcours dans la bibliothèque de films que vous partagez a partir d'un de vos Mac ?

Avez vous juste la pochette du film ou avez vous la totalité des infos ?

Si oui comment faites vous pour les renseigner, et ce en français ?

Merci pour votre réponse,

Alex.


----------



## Mungopark (8 Novembre 2010)

MetaX ou iFlicks !


----------



## realbib (28 Janvier 2011)

bonjour
merci pour l'info
metax est sympa
par contre savez vous si il y a une possibilité d'avoir les tag (résumés surtout) en français..?? 
ou alors avec iflicks?
merci d'avance


----------

